
I've created a crypto lending startup - imaginationxxx
https://smartcredit.io/
======
imaginationxxx
SmartCredit.io is a crypto lending platform with low collateral requirements
for the borrower and with transferable loans for the lender. SmartCredit.io
offers as well Credit As A Service API for the integration with other wallets,
marketplaces, and payment providers.

